# RPL application help needed



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS skill assessment and they saying that my education qualification is not equal to the AUS degree and I have to go for RPL.

They sent ACS project report form to fill. But I not sure how to fill it. I have to do myself, no agent hired.

Need kind help what needs to provide in the ACS project report form.

Q1. How many parts/section it contains?
Q2. Do I needs to create a word document for "Areas of Knowledge that you believe you have learned from your experience" ?
Q3. Should I follow the same format which is mentioned in "ACS Project Report Form"?

It would be great help if anybody send me the template to naresh.mails at gmail dot com , thanks in advance.

thanks,
Naaresh.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Any one help me...


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not aware of your background, experience, knowledge, etc, but
in my case, I realised that it will be easier for me just to get an MCITP certificate.

So, I did it (it took me about a month, 3 exams) and then, ACS recognised this MCITP, therefore I didn't write any reports


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

I am from IT. having 7 yrs of IT exp. I already applied for ACS, now they want the Project Report Form. No choice, I have to submit to them by this Friday.

If any body have the format it would be a grate help. 

Thanks.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> I'm not aware of your background, experience, knowledge, etc, but
> in my case, I realised that it will be easier for me just to get an MCITP certificate.
> 
> So, I did it (it took me about a month, 3 exams) and then, ACS recognised this MCITP, therefore I didn't write any reports


is there any certification for business analyst?


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

Check out one of the previous threads on this forum "Sample RPL for ACS"

One of the senior expats has shared a sample RPL. Hope this helps.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

neelarao said:


> Check out one of the previous threads on this forum "Sample RPL for ACS"
> 
> One of the senior expats has shared a sample RPL. Hope this helps.


i did...sample have been removed from there


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

pnareshpnk said:


> I am from IT. having 7 yrs of IT exp. I already applied for ACS, now they want the Project Report Form. No choice, I have to submit to them by this Friday.
> 
> If any body have the format it would be a grate help.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi pnareshpnk,

I too am preparing for skill assessment and am not too sure whether to go for general skills assessment or RPL. Reading that your bachelor's qualification was not accepted and you were asked to go for RPL route, I was curious to know what it is. 

Also I will be grateful if you can share your RPL with me. Let me know and I will give you my email address.

Thanks.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

pnareshpnk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS skill assessment and they saying that my education qualification is not equal to the AUS degree and I have to go for RPL.
> 
> ...



Hi Naaresh

You need to complete the entire ACS Project report ..It would atleast take 2-3 weeks for you to put things to gether..everything is very well explained so I request you to go through the document. It took close to a month for me to complete it ...after many drafts I had shared the acs porject report with my friends and few ppl whom I thought would give some valuable inputs and then finalized the draft..
So in my view you should read thorough the guideline before you start off


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

*Received ACS assessment*

Hi All,

I have received ACS assessment, they only assessed my Experience, regarding to Education they have ask me to change to RPL, the inital reply from ACS as below.


_Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions:
Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.
Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form. _



I have paid $50.00 andsubmitted ACS project report. After that I have received ACS results (30 Jan'13) for experience, but for my education (MBA) I didn't received anything.

What I needs to do? What is exactly RPL means?

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

*Not received ACS assessment on Education*

Hi All,

I have received ACS assessment, they only assessed my Experience, What happen to my education ? 
Previously they have ask me to change to RPL, the inital reply from ACS as below.


_Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions:
Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.
Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form. _



I have paid $50.00 andsubmitted ACS project report. After that I have received ACS assessemnt results (30 Jan'13) for experience, but for my education (MBA) I didn't received anything.


What I needs to do? What is exactly RPL means?

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Please help me somebody....


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

pnareshpnk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received ACS assessment, they only assessed my Experience, regarding to Education they have ask me to change to RPL, the inital reply from ACS as below.
> 
> ...


 Hi Naresh

You will not receive anything on your MBA from ACS. The ACS report would only tell you that they have assessed you as ICT person based on your experience .Also they would have mentioned what all experience they have considered for your RPL. Dont worry about your MBA. If you have a graduation from a reputed university then its more than enough and you dont need to get any skill assessment / advise letter from any assessing body. In my cases I was given the similar letter from ACS only with my work experience. I had finished my graduation from University of Madras and the Immigration dept did not ask any assessment for my graduation. So you can go ahead and apply on your skill select with this skill assessment report.

cheers Kark


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot Kark, I was bit worrying when I saw my brother Assessment letter, because ACS mentioned as below on that letter .
_
"Your Qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your bachelor of science from Osmania University completed in April 2002 has been assess and comparable to an AQF Bachelors degree with a major computing."_


Anyhow thanks a lot for clarifying. Do you have any Idea is Osmania University in their reputed universities list?


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot Kark, I was bit worrying when I saw my brother Assessment letter, because ACS mentioned as below on that letter .
"Your Qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your bachelor of science from Osmania University completed in April 2002 has been assess and comparable to an AQF Bachelors degree with a major computing."

Anyhow thanks a lot for clarifying. Do you have any Idea is Osmania University in their reputed universities list?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

pnareshpnk said:


> Thanks a lot Kark, I was bit worrying when I saw my brother Assessment letter, because ACS mentioned as below on that letter .
> "Your Qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your bachelor of science from Osmania University completed in April 2002 has been assess and comparable to an AQF Bachelors degree with a major computing."
> 
> Anyhow thanks a lot for clarifying. Do you have any Idea is Osmania University in their reputed universities list?


I really dont know but predominant graduates from Hyd are from Osmania..so i presume there should not be any issue...


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

kark said:


> I really dont know but predominant graduates from Hyd are from Osmania..so i presume there should not be any issue...


Thanks.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Kark.

I really appricate your reply, since I am very scaring on this, I will wait somebody to reply who experienced on this.

Anybody please help me to asnwer below questions. I am postgraduat from Osmania university.


1. I have to claim 10 points for education, for that do I must need my educational qualifications to be assessed?
2 If Yes, which Body I have to approach for my MBA?

Please help to clarify those questions, it will be very helpful to me. Thanks for kind help.

Regards,
Naresh.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

As kark shared his experience that DIAC didnt ask him for any qualification assessment so you also can do the same. but in case if you dont want to leave any point for DIAC then u shud contact VETASSESS for Points test advice only against your MBA. they will give u a letter for ur points which u can submit to DIAC.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks samy.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

kark said:


> Hi Naresh
> 
> You will not receive anything on your MBA from ACS. The ACS report would only tell you that they have assessed you as ICT person based on your experience .Also they would have mentioned what all experience they have considered for your RPL. Dont worry about your MBA. If you have a graduation from a reputed university then its more than enough and you dont need to get any skill assessment / advise letter from any assessing body. In my cases I was given the similar letter from ACS only with my work experience. I had finished my graduation from University of Madras and the Immigration dept did not ask any assessment for my graduation. So you can go ahead and apply on your skill select with this skill assessment report.
> 
> cheers Kark


Did you get full points for your education?


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Did you get full points for your education?


No I didn't applied yet. I am waiting for IELTS.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

pnareshpnk said:


> No I didn't applied yet. I am waiting for IELTS.


what happened in Kark's case. Did he get full points for education?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

pnareshpnk said:


> Thanks Kark.
> 
> I really appricate your reply, since I am very scaring on this, I will wait somebody to reply who experienced on this.
> 
> ...


If ACS has not mentioned anything for education then that's not a problem
If your work experience and education is different then you will need to get your education assessed from Vetasess 
Its not required but it depends on case to case and up to the discretion of the case office
My CO did not ask me one as I got my ACS using RPL and I was from commerce background. I got my visa and I'm in Sydney with a job... So relax and everything will be fine
But in the Immigration website if you check they have mentioned it that if your education and work exp is not aligned then you need to get your education assessed from Vetasses 
Hope this helps


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

irshad2005 said:


> If ACS has not mentioned anything for education then that's not a problem
> If your work experience and education is different then you will need to get your education assessed from Vetasess
> Its not required but it depends on case to case and up to the discretion of the case office
> My CO did not ask me one as I got my ACS using RPL and I was from commerce background. I got my visa and I'm in Sydney with a job... So relax and everything will be fine
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. Feeling quite relaxed, having seen your post 

I'm in the safe boat. Just wanted to know if I need to go through vetasess, to be on the safe side, or CO will ask for it if they have any concern.

Any chance that they would reject the case if they don't find vetasess assessment


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Steyn said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. Feeling quite relaxed, having seen your post
> 
> I'm in the safe boat. Just wanted to know if I need to go through vetasess, to be on the safe side, or CO will ask for it if they have any concern.
> 
> Any chance that they would reject the case if they don't find vetasess assessment


As I said its up to the CO what he wants to do
Some will ask while some might not ask and if they need and u dont have it then they might take some crazy decision 
Even the CO asks you then you will have to wait for at least 1-3 months for vetasses results
So my suggestions is that you go ahead and apply
It won't cost you more than your visa


----------



## ExpatOnTheRoad (Jan 10, 2014)

pnareshpnk said:


> I have paid $50.00 andsubmitted ACS project report. After that I have received ACS results (30 Jan'13) for experience, but for my education (MBA) I didn't received anything.
> actly RPL means?
> 
> Thanks,
> Naresh.


Hi Naresh

Where did you submit or upload the ACS project report. The email that i received to ask me to fill RPL fees and Project report, didn't contain any link to upload the Project report.

It's a bit urgent.

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

You mail the RPL to the ACS person who mailed you asking for it

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Hap Hapablap (Jan 2, 2014)

ltrifonov said:


> I'm not aware of your background, experience, knowledge, etc, but
> in my case, I realised that it will be easier for me just to get an MCITP certificate.
> 
> So, I did it (it took me about a month, 3 exams) and then, ACS recognised this MCITP, therefore I didn't write any reports


HI

This is great news if it is still possible to do it your way. I saw on ACS site that if you have right qualifications they consider your work experience AFTER you obtained a diploma/degree.

So if I understand you correctly, it is not the same in case that you have MS or any other appropriate certificate. They take into account ALL of your work experience, even the one gained before you obtained your MCITP certificate. Minus of course the deducted years. 

Did I get this right?

Thanks


----------



## milanwork (Jul 12, 2014)

irshad2005 said:


> If ACS has not mentioned anything for education then that's not a problem
> If your work experience and education is different then you will need to get your education assessed from Vetasess
> Its not required but it depends on case to case and up to the discretion of the case office
> My CO did not ask me one as I got my ACS using RPL and I was from commerce background. I got my visa and I'm in Sydney with a job... So relax and everything will be fine
> ...


hi Irshad, does this mean you didn't get assessed by Vetassess?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

ltrifonov said:


> I'm not aware of your background, experience, knowledge, etc, but
> in my case, I realised that it will be easier for me just to get an MCITP certificate.
> 
> So, I did it (it took me about a month, 3 exams) and then, ACS recognised this MCITP, therefore I didn't write any reports


But if you got vendor certification, none of recent skilled employment must have been considered I suppose?

Cause they do not consider pre-qualification work as "skilled employment" which is eligible for points. 

Right?


----------



## rubyracer (Apr 24, 2015)

If my degree is not ICT, is an RPL application needed? It is a 4 years Enginering from a recognized engineering college


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

rubyracer said:


> If my degree is not ICT, is an RPL application needed? It is a 4 years Enginering from a recognized engineering college


If you do not have a degree from ICT background, you have to go via RPL method.


----------



## rubyracer (Apr 24, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> If you do not have a degree from ICT background, you have to go via RPL method.


Do they scrutinize the RPL very much. Is there any sample RPL (which cleared) to refer. I won't copy off that - just need to gauge their expectations


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

rubyracer said:


> Do they scrutinize the RPL very much. Is there any sample RPL (which cleared) to refer. I won't copy off that - just need to gauge their expectations


I can give you this information. RPL is a document in which you are providing information how you transformed or entered into IT field. You need to elaborately write about how you started your IT career and what your learned and moved ahead.

You have to write about 2 projects in depth with your experiences and its better to write 5-6 lines in the questionnaire of the projects. For some questions that many lines is not required but for few its suggested to have the content.

Finally, I suggest you to spend atleast 2-3 weeks time to write it and check it with any of your IT friends or managers or TLs. There is no place where you can find a sample RPL, just read the RPL document and you will understand what you need to write. Plan it and write it.


----------



## rubyracer (Apr 24, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> I can give you this information. RPL is a document in which you are providing information how you transformed or entered into IT field. You need to elaborately write about how you started your IT career and what your learned and moved ahead.
> 
> You have to write about 2 projects in depth with your experiences and its better to write 5-6 lines in the questionnaire of the projects. For some questions that many lines is not required but for few its suggested to have the content.
> 
> Finally, I suggest you to spend atleast 2-3 weeks time to write it and check it with any of your IT friends or managers or TLs. There is no place where you can find a sample RPL, just read the RPL document and you will understand what you need to write. Plan it and write it.


Thanks for the reply. By project do they mean the entire project or individual enhancements.

For e.g. I worked in IT Service company where my project was an application for a Insurance company client. In this we worked on several major or minor enhancements ranging from 3 weeks to 3 months. Will this individual enhancement be considered a project or should I write my entire experience spanning for close to 2 years I spent working there?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

rubyracer said:


> Thanks for the reply. By project do they mean the entire project or individual enhancements.
> 
> For e.g. I worked in IT Service company where my project was an application for a Insurance company client. In this we worked on several major or minor enhancements ranging from 3 weeks to 3 months. Will this individual enhancement be considered a project or should I write my entire experience spanning for close to 2 years I spent working there?


It's better to write the whole project so that you will have scope to elaborate on enhancements and up gradations etc.


----------



## rubyracer (Apr 24, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> It's better to write the whole project so that you will have scope to elaborate on enhancements and up gradations etc.


Great will do that. thanks!


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

rubyracer said:


> Great will do that. thanks!


Best of Luck.


----------

